# What's the use of the Insulated Relay Driver



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

I see you deleted my comment rather than explain why this product is needed in the first place. You have been pushing this on the OGR forum, I think you are up to 7 pages and you keep getting it bumped up to the first page.

There is simply no need for this product unless you have a logical explanation as to what it does differently than the simple method of using an insulated section with a wire connected to one of the common rails which is then connected to the common terminal on the accessory. 

When the train goes over the insulated rail it completes the circuit and the accessory operates. When the train passes though the section the action of the accessory stops.

I would have posted this comment on the OGR forum but you had me thrown off because I challenged you before.

My guess is rather than explain why this product is needed you will simply delete this post.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Since you insist on this dialog, I moved it to technical. I deleted your previous comments because they don't belong in the sale forum, however I can see you can't take a hint.

I had you thrown off OGR? I have no power to do that. Whatever got you tossed over there was your own doing.

As far as explaining what the product will do, if you don't see a use for it, I guess it'll do nothing for you. About 150 examples of people that did see a use for it have already surfaced so far, so obviously some of them have a deeper understanding of the need, or maybe they're just fools at you would have us believe.

Just one question about a really simple application.

Explain how you drive a simple RED/GREEN signal from the insulated rail with no extra components, the application listed in the diagram below.


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

I posted on the OGR forum that your smoke puffing board was a copy. You did not like that and with your connection and help from Hennings, an OGR forum sponsor, you had my account cancelled.

Your puffer board was a modification of existing technology. You apparently did not do enough research and made the mistake to use technology that violated MTH's patent for electronic control of puffing smoke.

You got caught by MTH but with the help of Hennings again, an MTH dealer, they licensed the technology to you for a royalty payment for each unit sold.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My Super-Chuffer board wasn't a copy of anything. If you think it was a copy, please by all means, show me what it copies? There's nothing like it available for TMCC upgrades, which is specifically why I designed it. I copied nothing when designing it, it seems that generating smoke control using a uP is a well traveled road. Let's see, TAS did it, and they had to change the design as they couldn't get a license from MTH at the time. Lionel does it, and they have a license from MTH. Sunset dodged the issue by putting two cams and switches in their steamers to generate 4-chuffs using micro-switches and not a uP.

I had no idea you had any issues with OGR until you brought it up. I have no idea what your handle over there was, so it's hard to know what happened to you. I'm sure I don't have nearly the pull over there to get anyone's account cancelled. Obviously, you can do something obnoxious enough that the powers that be decide to give you the boot, but don't blame that on me. 

FWIW, Henning's had nothing to do with my negotiations with MTH for the technology license. Just because MTH claims a patent on any uP design that controls smoke, that doesn't make every product that uses that technology a copy. FYI, Lionel has a license with MTH to generate smoke chuffing electronically with the new Legacy products, what is that a copy of? How about you go get on their case?

I don't get it, you have this really ridiculous _bee in your bonnet_ about me and anything I do. What's the problem? What did I do to deserve such a lavish show of attention from you?


----------

